# NY, Manhatten Center, Max, M - 8 month old BT



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Manhattan Center

MAX - A0946403 
MALE, BLACK / TAN, GERM SHEPHERD, 8 mos
OWNER SUR - EVALUATE, NO HOLD Reason LLORDNYCHA 
Intake condition NONE Intake Date 09/20/2012, From NY 10472, DueOut Date 09/20/2012,	
Medical Behavior Evaluation No Initial Behavior 
Medical Summary No Initial Exam 

For more information on adopting please read the following:
https://www.facebook.com/Urgentdeathrowdogs/app_137541772984354

DO NOT call the shelter and say you are adopting unless you truly intend on physically going to the shelter to adopt the dog. It ties up phones lines and is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone for someone who is purposely not going to show up. They need every free second of their time to answer calls, assist actual adopters, process intakes, and care for the animals. More importantly, they will note the dog’s file that an adopter is en route which will prevent an actual adopter from saving the dog. This is considered a "fake adoption" hold and that is how dogs fall through the cracks and end up being killed.










For more information on a particular dog, email [email protected] but ONLY if serious about adopting, and ONLY if you are able to GO TO the shelter in-person. Please do not email for status updates... the only thing you will accomplish is spamming their in boxes and causing REAL adopter emails to go un-noticed. Contact the NYC ACC at (212) 788-4000 for further automated instructions.


----------

